# gpu-z 0.3.9 opencl ati bug



## human_error (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey w1zz,

There is a bug in the new 0.3.9 release of gpu-z. In 0.3.8 it never detected that i have openCl enabled in my system and when opening 0.3.9 it correctly sees that it is installed. 

The bug occurs when i switch from gpu1 to gpu2 in gpu-z - the checkbox for openCl unticks and when switching back to gpu1 again the box remains unticked, even though openCl is installed which was shown when first launching gpu-z. Closing and restarting gpu-z fixes this and switching tabs for gpu1 doesn't seem to uncheck the box - only changing to the second gpu's information does.

I'm using win7 64bit with my 5970 on the ati ccc 10.2 drivers. I have the ati stream openCl 1.0 v2.0 beta 4 installed.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

so you are saying:

2 identical gpus, 1 has a checkbox, 1 doesnt ?

2 gpus, 1 has opencl, one doesnt, 1st displayed check is there, switch to 2nd, switch to 1st check is gone ?


----------



## human_error (Feb 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> so you are saying:
> 
> 2 identical gpus, 1 has a checkbox, 1 doesnt ?
> 
> 2 gpus, 1 has opencl, one doesnt, 1st displayed check is there, switch to 2nd, switch to 1st check is gone ?



yep - exactly that (though both gpus should have openCl as it's an x2 card). It's as if the code which is run to check for openCl when you load gpu-z is different to what happens when you switch between gpus (if it checks when you switch between gpus that is).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

i looked at the code, it runs the opencl detection code when you switch cards (also when you open the drop down and click the currently active card).

also i cant see anything wrong with the checkbox setting code.

you are using 5970 + some ati sdk (version?) + which driver?


----------



## human_error (Feb 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i looked at the code, it runs the opencl detection code when you switch cards (also when you open the drop down and click the currently active card).
> 
> also i cant see anything wrong with the checkbox setting code.
> 
> you are using 5970 + some ati sdk (version?) + which driver?



I'm using win7 64bit with my 5970 on ati ccc 10.2 drivers. I have the ati stream openCl 1.0 v2.0 beta 4 installed. GPU-z picks up the correct info on open cl when i hover on the box when it is checked, but when i switch gpus and the box clears the on-hover info also vanishes.


----------

